# Cockatiel Laid Egg



## Ichigo (Sep 7, 2011)

Hello,

Today my Cockatiel laid an egg on the bottom of the cage and I am unsure if I should make a nest for it or not in case it will somehow break because I heard somewhere that it's better not to have any nesting material and such..?

EDIT: Also her drops are more watery and there was a bit of blood in it??


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*EDIT: Also her drops are more watery and there was a bit of blood in it??*

Please post good clear pix's of the droppings. Also a clear pix of the egg. Take the pix's from a distance of 18", download into the computer and *crop the pix* so that just a little of the surrounding background shows around the egg, and pop pix's. In cropping, it will focus on what you want to show and give a larger view.

Also inpect the vent area of your hen to see that it looks normal and not stained.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Is this a single bird or does she have a mate? If it's a single hen this thread will be helpful: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=2678


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 7, 2011)

It's been already 2 days and I haven't seen another egg being laid.. could there be something wrong?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Watch her carefully for signs of egg binding. But it's possible that her hormone levels have already dropped and she isn't going to lay any more eggs, which would be a good thing.


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 7, 2011)

I holed her few min ago and she puked liquid..
also she is a bit quite and closes her eyes quite often.. and today I saw her making strange head movements like a seizure.. :/


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I don't have a female tiel and haven't gone through egg laying. Hopefully others will comment soon but that sounds concerning to me. I would take her to the vet.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

You can ring your vet and they can give you advice while you try and make an appointment
make sure she is kept warm


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Yea she needs a vet ASAP...vomiting is a definite sign of illness in tiels. The closing the eyes part most likely means she's in pain (that's how you can tell, if their eyes are closed a lot). So she needs help fast!


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

Hope you take her to a vet blood in the poop isn't a good sign in the first place. She doesn't sound very well if you leave her to long something bad can happen as they don't show signs of illness untill there far in it. Let us know what the vts say


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 7, 2011)

Ey guys..

I went to the vet today..

She got an Xray to see if an egg is stuck in her but that went fine..

Then she got antibiotic injcection, calcium and some other stuff..

they gave me antibiotic to give her 2 times a day (5 days)

this whole thing costed me $138 especially the xray was the only thing expensive here.. I seriously feel like they don't even know what her problem is except that they feel that she is a bit weak from lying the eggs..

they say for her not to lay eggs I need to put her in a dark room at 3:00 PM everyday for 2 weeks.. isn't there another way for her to stop laying eggs then putting darkness on her so soon? because I have work and this way she just won't be able to be out of the cage..

Thanks..


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

If you look on your receipt does it list what antibiotics were given? Such as what was the injection and what is the oral medications. And any other meds they may have given.

I'm not sure what avian hospital you went to but this place has an expereinced avian vet on staff: http://vets4u.co.il/apage/55225.php

They also have alab on the premises and can do bloodwork on site, which would tell if there is any circulating yolk in her bloodstream which can be a real problem. A current blood test would also show if an infection has gone systemic, *but* it would also tell you want type of bacteria and the best meds. to use.

I believe having this done may be more important right now than the concern for putting her in darkness. The problem that I have with this treatment is she is sick right now, and being in the dark so much, she will not be eating as much and this will only make her weaker....which is a point you can bring up to the vet.


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks for your answer!

Tommorow I have to return to the vet for her to get another few injections.

I forgot to mention that today few hours ago before I went to the vet that she laid another egg probably because the one that was broken yesterday got broken and she replaced it with it because she before the first 1 she didn't lay another egg for 4 days..

I have this calcium block but I dont see her or the other cockatiel even eating from it.. it has %26 calcium.. is there a way to make them eat it?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

OK....in my opinion since she is still laying you need to get some Full Spectrum Lighting (FSL) or Vita Lights to have above her cage. 

Please read this link: http://www.talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=19866

You can go to the top of the forum...thread tools...select View Printable Version....and print out that article to show and ask the vet for suggested foods and if they have FSL bulbs if you can't find them locally.


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 7, 2011)

Once again after laying another egg yesetrday it has been already 24 hours and I don't see another egg being laid..

Would it help somehow for her health if I gave her a warm bath?


----------



## CourtyWilli (Feb 15, 2012)

If you live in a wintery climate at this moment you could probably kill her.
She'd get too cold, no matter how warm your house is. 

Its not a good idea.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> Once again after laying another egg yesetrday it has been already 24 hours and I don't see another egg being laid..


Eggs are normally laid about 48 hours apart so it's too soon for another one.



> She'd get too cold, no matter how warm your house is.


If the room she's in is warm enough she'd be OK.


----------



## CourtyWilli (Feb 15, 2012)

Ah, well we just dont risk it.


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 7, 2011)

Went to the vet again and gave her again a few injections now she is super active again.. she also did xray again and saw that there is another egg coming out..

She also told me to go uy Nystatin which is against futgus but is against vommiting.. can anyone clear that up how it makes any sense?


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 7, 2011)

She didn't felt good this morning.. Went to the vet again today.. gave her again injections and they helped her to get out another egg from her..
So now she has 2 eggs.. they told me it's important to get her a Red Warmth Lamp so she will be warmed by it.. but all stores are closed right now and I can't provide it to her..

Do you guys know if there are any other alternatives to help her keep her warmth?

I guess a normal "reading lamp" wouldn't do the trick?

Thanks


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

A reading lamp will work. Put a towel or other cloth across one end of the cage and shine the light on it. The heat will pass through the cloth but the light will not. Make sure the light isn't so close that it might start a fire. You only warm up one end of the cage so she will have a cooler place to move to if it gets too hot.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

This article has info on providing heat sources, and types of heat sources: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=16019


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks alot! very informative!

Btw, the vet said that I need to cut the daylight hours to 10 atleast for 2 weeks, Does that mean that after 2 weeks I can put them in the living room with the normal routline I had up to this point? or will she go again in breeding mode that way? I really dislike the current settings not having her alot in the living room and always moving the cage from room to room..


----------



## green parakeet (Oct 20, 2011)

Ichigo said:


> Thanks alot! very informative!
> 
> Btw, the vet said that I need to cut the daylight hours to 10 atleast for 2 weeks, Does that mean that after 2 weeks I can put them in the living room with the normal routline I had up to this point? or will she go again in breeding mode that way? I really dislike the current settings not having her alot in the living room and always moving the cage from room to room..


This is intesting because you usaly make the nights longer to stop them from breeding not make the nights shorter. (Maybie someone with more exsperence could shine some light on this)


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Cutting the daylight hours to 10 means expanding the night hours to 14. 

She might go into breeding mode again if you go back to your regular routine. Or she might not, if you can convince her some other way that it's not a good time to breed. If she starts getting nesty again, go back to the long nights ASAP before she reaches the point where she starts laying eggs again.


----------



## green parakeet (Oct 20, 2011)

tielfan said:


> Cutting the daylight hours to 10 means expanding the night hours to 14.
> 
> She might go into breeding mode again if you go back to your regular routine. Or she might not, if you can convince her some other way that it's not a good time to breed. If she starts getting nesty again, go back to the long nights ASAP before she reaches the point where she starts laying eggs again.


LOL i thought it said cut night hours back to 10 hours  Well that makes more sense...


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 7, 2011)

I will do my best to have her more night hours then days for now

Anyway.. today my Kiki is a happy bird


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 7, 2011)

**** again her egg broke.. I hope she won't go lay another one that will make me go to the vent again..


----------

